# Whats your longest drive?



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine has to be a 310 yard drive onto the par 4 15th green


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> Mine has to be a 310 yard drive onto the par 4 15th green



I've had a few roll up to the fringe areas in front of greens on holes ~315-330... 

Unfortunately, driving the ball 310+ doesn't mean anything when your short game has gone to hell


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Dont give up on the short game issue practise your pitching and putting


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

im not going to tell you because its crap


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> im not going to tell you because its crap



Probably better than my regular 290-305 in the trees :laugh:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

My drive is only about 180 - 200 depending on what part of the fairway that I miss. Probably with some more practice I'll move up in the ranks of "long hitters"


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> Probably better than my regular 290-305 in the trees :laugh:


i would take that over 200 yards max. oh im so weedy


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I was younger, I could hit the ball miles and miles, but it was rarely measured so it didn't matter. It was just part of a round.

One long drive, also unmeasured, was in a tournament where the honor system prevails and you just write your name on the little chart stuck in the ground if you hit it past the previous mark.

I was playing here in Miami at the Italian Benevolent Society Tournament and hit a monster drive on the 10th hole where one sponsor had donated a prize. My uncle killed one on the par 5 where some other company had donated another prize. Both of us won.

My prize was a $1200 value Giovenitti lounge chair. Uncle Vernon won a Poulan chain saw.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The problem is with longest drives, is that it can become an obsession.

There are probably half a dozen people at my golf course that can hit a ball further than me.

There are probably 300 or so members with a lower handicap than my, if my shortgame matched my driving ability I would be single figures easily.

Still, I have next year to drop 3 shots then it will be single figures.

Distance wise, I have driven a couple of greens recently, one in a match - the green was something like 310 yards away, landed straight on and stopped. I would have thought my distance averages high 200s low 300s, but I have taken to hitting a 3 iron off the tee for a safe 250 rather than letting the driver do all the talking.

I have started to hit my driver off the deck now, the 17th at my course in the winter is a real bugger to hit in two, you can hit a good 300 yard drive and still have to carry a lake at 200 yards, then a 50 yard lift the the green, hitting two drivers to that pleased me more than monstering a drive.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

We have someone at my course who can hit the ball 300 yards plus everytime with his driver but he doesnt always know where its going :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

oh well i never know where mine is going. i just hope its straight.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Police said:


> We have someone at my course who can hit the ball 300 yards plus everytime with his driver but he doesnt always know where its going :laugh:



Sometimes thats part of the fun!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Unless there is a water hazard nearby...


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

We dont really have a water hazard at my course just a brook at the bottom of the 18th running through the 1st and 10th teeing areas. But the grass is very deep and there are so many trees...i have found those a few times :laugh:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Hitting from inside a patch (or forrest for that matter) of tree's of thick brush is never too much fun. Sometimes, if you are not paying attention the ball can hit a tree and come back at you. I think the ball is angry that I hit it into the woods to begin with on those instances....


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

We also have a lot of sand traps big deep ones


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Police said:


> We also have a lot of sand traps big deep ones


I always wanted to show up on the first tee of a tournament where nobody knew me and have a toy bucket and shovel looped over my clubs, waiting for the first time I hit the ball in a bunker. I always wanted to see how people would react...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I always wanted to show up on the first tee of a tournament where nobody knew me and have a toy bucket and shovel looped over my clubs, waiting for the first time I hit the ball in a bunker. I always wanted to see how people would react...


i have got to do that for my first tourney.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> We have someone at my course who can hit the ball 300 yards plus everytime with his driver but he doesnt always know where its going :laugh:




last time I checked, I wasn't a member @ your course


----------



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

I suppose I must hit around 260-310 yards, depending on the conditions. -I have played half a dozen holes with the pro at my local course and off the tee we were pretty close to each other. It is scary how accurate he was with the 2nd and 3rd shots though. This is the area I really need to work on.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I wounder if anyone has ever hit a 400 yard drive


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I think JJ Henry or JB Holmes attacks 370 yard holes with the driver.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> I wounder if anyone has ever hit a 400 yard drive




anyone here? Or anyone period?

Because there's been a few 400+ on the tour this year...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

here's a fact: the longest ever drive was by Jason Zuback. he hit it 511 yards.

 

i suppose that it was downwind and downhill. still, quite an achievement.


----------



## titleist358 (Nov 23, 2006)

Police said:


> I wounder if anyone has ever hit a 400 yard drive



i think chris smith hit a 410 yarder or something awhile back


my longest was when i was 17 in a high school match, 358, the last ~35 yards being downhill.

the summer before that season, pinnacale/remax long drive competiton came to my town and there was open qualifications and they took the top 5. About 40 people attempted and i was surprised when i got the call back that i made it. I had to go head to head with one of the pros (i'll check his name i can't remember that was 3 years ago), but it was on espn and everything i was so nervous. I hit 319 in the competition but got stomped by the pro. At least i was the only person from my state that even qualified, and only one under like 30. I also won a free cobra bag:laugh:


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i've had 360-380 drives on downhill hole but i don't think i've ever gotten 400. my average drive is around 290-300, 315 if i go after it


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

A 510 yard drive woooooooooooooooooooo thats hugeeeeeeeee


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Fore! said:


> here's a fact: the longest ever drive was by Jason Zuback. he hit it 511 yards.


Hey everyone,

With Due respect to everyone's post, I would like to share this info about Sean "The Beast" Fister who came to our country and hit a tremendous 512yard, just 3 yard short of his record of 515 yard.

Here are some links of his remarkable feat :

Sean The Beast Fister 3-time RE/MAX World Long Drive Champion

GolfDigest.com - My Shot: Sean Fister
GolfDigest.com - My Shot: Sean Fister

Untitled Document

Happy reading


----------



## demetri (Oct 17, 2006)

my driving accuracy is slowly improving which is giving me the confidence to speed up my swing accordingly. So lately, I would say 240-260yrd longest drives , average 200+.


----------

